# Where to find new corner overflow piece



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have searched online and in this forum but I have yet to find a replacement piece for the corner overflow. I bought a 72 gallon bowfront I am in the process of resealing it so I removed the overflow piece and it is fading pretty bad and nasty.Does anyone know where I can find this and I am also looking for the rim pieces incase the resealing leaks and I have to take the whole thing apart.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Precision Marine


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

www.glass-holes.com

it isnt actual corner over flows but they make square over flows so it may be something to consider. your replacing it just because it is faded? alittle patience with proper tank params will allow it to be coraline covered anyways


----------



## soxfan81 (Jan 25, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> www.glass-holes.com
> 
> it isnt actual corner over flows but they make square over flows so it may be something to consider. your replacing it just because it is faded? alittle patience with proper tank params will allow it to be coraline covered anyways


It is pretty faded that is the main reason. I also am have a hard time getting all the old silicone off. If I was going to change it now would be the time. But for $60 that is $10 more than I paid for the tank probally won't change it


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if your good with DIY you can always weldon 2 peices of acrylic together and make your own. if the tank is glass using a razors edge should take the silicone off, if its an acrylic tank i wouldnt do this due to scratching problems. honestly if you keep good tank params the think will be covered in coraline algae but its your tank and money if you want a new one go for it.


----------

